# Letter from Washington State's Rick Larsen



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

> Thank you for contacting me to express your concerns with The Children's Health and Medicare Protection (CHAMP) Act of 2007 (HR 3162). I appreciate hearing from you.





> I supported HR 3162 because it will improve the health of millions of American children and protect Medicare for seniors. The CHAMP Act will provide health insurance to 11 million low-income children by increasing federal funding for the State Child's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP), which currently insures 6 million children.
> 
> I am particularly pleased to inform you that the CHAMP Act willdouble SCHIP funding here in Washington State. Due to SCHIP'scurrent complex and flawed funding structure, Washington has been unable to use most of its federal SCHIP allotment. I worked hard with my colleagues to ensure that this bill contained a technical change that will allow Washington to use more federal SCHIP money to provide healthcare for our state's low-income children.
> 
> ...




Again, another form letter that doesn't even acknowledge my letter had everything to do with cigars and pipe tobacco and nothing to do with cigarettes. At least the letter acknowledges that I disagree.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

We are governed by an out of touch, pedantic and condescending group of social elitists! Drives me crazy... :ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> We are governed by an out of touch, pedantic and condescending group of social elitists! Drives me crazy... :ss


We are governed by an out of touch, pedantic and condescending group of social elitist *WHOSE MAIN CONCERN IS GETTING RE-ELECTED AND STAYING IN POWER SO THEY CAN STEAL THE MONEY FROM THE HARD WORKING CITIZENS. Sounds a lot like the old fashioned royalty of Europe if you ask me.*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Since I live in the great State of Washington Larsen's response comes as no surprise. Want the program expanded fine, pull the bucks from general revenues, hell let China finance it if they like by buying more of our bonds/paper. But to single out one group of consumers be it tobacco, booze, lattes, anything is a gutless move. They will never collect enough revenue to fund the increase they want. They know it, we know it and the program will be rolled into a national budget that is out of control.

Congress is full of a bunch of :BS clowns who will not face up to anything, i.e "don't tax you, don't tax me, tax the guy behind the tree".


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds like GWB is going to veto the bill, but it certainly gives an idea of the direction we're headed: BOHICA


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*prays to win the lotto so he can stock up on cabs full of sticks before anymore shyte hits the fan*


----------

